# any call makers want to trade?



## LSCG

was wondering if anyone would like to trade calls for grips?

what i'm most interested in would be elk cow calls made out of elk antler but i'd also be interested in predator calls, duck calls, crow calls or deer grunt calls.

right now I can make grips for the following guns.

nearly all the Ruger single action revolver frames.
full size and officer size 1911's.
Ruger 22/45 grips.
Ruger SP101 and GP100 inserts.
Ruger Mk1 grips for the A100 style frame.
and I just started making magna style grips for the Ruger Security six and S&W N frame.

if interested let me know and we can hash out the details.


thanks!
Zane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

@LSCG Zane pictures of said grips would help win people over. 

and make me happy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Can ya make for a Sig P938?


----------



## LSCG

Wildthings said:


> @LSCG Zane pictures of said grips would help win people over.
> 
> and make me happy!!



Barry, I think I could post a few pics.



gman2431 said:


> Can ya make for a Sig P938?



Cody, i'm afraid I can't make them for the Sig because I don't have a gun to fit them to. sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LSCG

here are some pictures of my past work.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

No biggie! Thought I would try at least. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

a few more of my past sets.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## LSCG

gman2431 said:


> No biggie! Thought I would try at least. Lol



well now if anyone would like to buy me a sig 938 then i'd consider making grips for them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

LSCG said:


> well now if anyone would like to buy me a sig 938 then i'd consider making grips for them.



Santa maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Let me see if I can find out if my dad needs something for x mas for his guns without him knowing. Lol. Would love to take ya up on the trade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

gman2431 said:


> Santa maybe?



he said no more guns this year.





gman2431 said:


> Let me see if I can find out if my dad needs something for x mas for his guns without him knowing. Lol. Would love to take ya up on the trade!



sounds good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

@LSCG i would love to do a trade. I can do elk, predator and deer grunts. But not out of antler. If you're interested in a call out of wood let me know!

I'll check to see what the family has so I could make this a xmas present. But If all else fails, I have a 1911.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LSCG

@The100road 

Stan, that would be awesome! when you're ready let me know what you'd like and we can work out the details.

thanks!
Zane.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road

Hey Zane, doesn't sound like my dads or brothers handguns would work. Let me know if you want to work out a trade on grips for the below 1911. 


It's a sig in the dark army green color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

@The100road 

Stan,

i'd definitely be up for making a set. what kind of material would you like?

I've got some blanks posted up on my website http://www.lonestarcustomgrips.com/grip-blanks.html #B3 and #B7 are on hold for another project.

and I have two finished sets that would work for it here. #G3 and #G6 http://www.lonestarcustomgrips.com/grips-for-sale.html

let me know if any of that interests you.


----------



## Wildthings

LSCG said:


> he said no more guns this year.
> sounds good!



AND I just got my first handgun a Glock 43

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LSCG

congrats of your first handgun Barry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

LSCG said:


> @The100road
> 
> Stan,
> 
> i'd definitely be up for making a set. what kind of material would you like?
> 
> I've got some blanks posted up on my website http://www.lonestarcustomgrips.com/grip-blanks.html #B3 and #B7 are on hold for another project.
> 
> and I have two finished sets that would work for it here. #G3 and #G6 http://www.lonestarcustomgrips.com/grips-for-sale.html
> 
> let me know if any of that interests you.



Those all look awesome @LSCG 

I'd say this one is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

@The100road 

Stan,

excellent choice. consider them yours.

not sure what you price your calls at but how many do you think would be fair for the trade? once I know that i'll figure out what kind i'd like.

thanks!
Zane.


----------



## The100road

Thanks Zane, I have expensive taste. Haha. 

PM sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Zane, here are examples of the elk, deer & predatorcalls that I've made.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road

And a turkey potcall

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## LSCG

Stan,

those are all beautiful!

sent ya a reply to the PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Zane the grips on Ruger bearcat look great. Antler? But heck they all look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

thanks Jim!

they are in fact antler. some Red Stag from Lithuania that a customer sent me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

The100road said:


> And a turkey potcall
> 
> View attachment 135934


good looking olive


----------



## The100road

Making progress @LSCG 

Elk call Is red mallee from @NYWoodturner And the deer grunt is chestnut oak burl from @against.the.grain 

Elk call has a CA finish and the oak is BLO & beeswax. I thought the oak looked cool natural.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## LSCG

Stan,

those look freaking awesome!!! i'm getting exited!

should have some update pics for you in a couple of days.


----------



## Az Turnings

Can ya make grips for a desert eagle 50 cal


----------



## The100road

@LSCG here is the turkey pot call. Has a slate playing surface. Not sure if the bocote striker matches well but it sounds good. Could probably make a spalted maple that might match a little better if you’d like? 

The wood is California Pepper from @vegas urban lumber i believe.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Also, not sure if this is a good reference for you or not on the safety groove?

@LSCG this help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

The100road said:


> @LSCG here is the turkey pot call. Has a slate playing surface. Not sure if the bocote striker matches well but it sounds good. Could probably make a spalted maple that might match a little better if you’d like?
> 
> The wood is California Pepper from @vegas urban lumber i believe.
> 
> View attachment 136816


 nice looking wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

@The100road 

Stan,

the Turkey call looks great!! I really like the color and I like the Bocote striker as well! 

sending you a PM.


----------



## LSCG

@The100road 
Stan,

got them finished tonight. you can't see it in the pictures but they have lots of little burl eyes. let me know what you think.

thanks!
Zane.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Very cool Zane! Those look awesome. 

I have to restart on the predator call but should have it done by the end of this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

Glad you like them Stan. send me your address and i'll get them headed your way later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Zane, here is the final call. I should be able to ship these out tomorrow.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Az Turnings

The100road said:


> Zane, here is the final call. I should be able to ship these out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 137397


This picture doesn’t do this call justice, saw it on Instagram in some better lighting and it’s BEAUTIFUL!! Nice job @The100road

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG

Stan,

it looks fantastic! they all do!

like I said though you can wait till you get the 1911 grips before shipping them out. hopefully they'll be there tomorrow.

thanks!
Zane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

@LSCG I did receive the grips this week. I haven’t tried them on yet but the look very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

Stan,

got the calls and they look and sound awesome!

many thanks for the trade,
Zane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Normally I'm a S&W man but there's something about all the curves on the Bearcat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

